
I Tried Using Facebook’s Libra Blockchain. It Didn’t Work - larrysalibra
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-06-20/facebook-s-libra-cryptocurrency-isn-t-actually-supposed-to-work
======
HomeDeLaPot
Have you tried turning it off and back on again?

